# Golden Retriever in Shelter in California



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Golden in Fresno, CA shelter
RILEY 45369531
https://www.ccspca.com/adopt-a-dog/?id=45369531
Breed Retriever, Golden
Age 2 Years
Gender Male
Size Large
Intake Date 08/24/2020
Animal Center
559-233-7722
103 S. Hughes Ave
Fresno, CA 93706
559-233-7722 ext.116
[email protected]


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Riley seems to break records with adoption candidates... On hold


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

So glad.... I've been seeing so many goldens in shelters lately.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Economy is bad and the social media created golden retriever craze.Still a question mark why they did not opt to surrender to a GR rescue but to a shelter tells us though a lot on his ex-owners.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Peri29 said:


> Economy is bad and the social media created golden retriever craze.Still a question mark why they did not opt to surrender to a GR rescue but to a shelter tells us though a lot on his ex-owners.


You would be surprised how many people have no idea there is such a thing as "rescue", and even more people that think rescue is somehow a bad thing and refuse to turn their dog over to one. Glad he has adoption interest at the shelter though, and I hope he goes to a good home.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

mylissyk said:


> You would be surprised how many people have no idea there is such a thing as "rescue", and even more people that think rescue is somehow a bad thing and refuse to turn their dog over to one. Glad he has adoption interest at the shelter though, and I hope he goes to a good home.


Therefore it is very important for rescues to share before & after pictures with intervals.


----------

